# Who's going to the show?



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Just wondering how many are planning on going to the Intex Expo 12 in Charlotte?
http://www.intexconstructionexpo.com/

Be good to catch up with each other.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I got excited for a moment, then I realized that it was in the US. Are you heading over Tom? Maybe they should have one in AUS:yes:.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*Expo*



gazman said:


> I got excited for a moment, then I realized that it was in the US. Are you heading over Tom? Maybe they should have one in AUS:yes:.


We definitely should have one here - maybe incorporate it into the AWCI-ANZ annual conference?

I am going to the one in the US this year - and looking forward to it!


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Will be there with the Trim-Tex guys, looking forward to it!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

:furious::furious::furious: 

Have fun, I am just jealous.:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> :furious::furious::furious:
> 
> Have fun, I am just jealous.:yes:[/QUOTE
> Me 2 Gaz


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

A little birdie tells me that Rebate Mate is going to the show, and has some working US models.

http://www.intexconstructionexpo.com/exhlist.pl?id=84


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Show is next week Wednesday & Thursday. This is our industry show everyone needs to explore the latest innovations and meet the people and companies. If you make your living in this trade this should be on your calendar at least every other year. We hope to see some DWT pro's in Charlotte. And you get to meet Tom G. From TapePro.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

My boys will be there!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Tell them to go say gday to Bill from Rebate Mate.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

tomg said:


> Just wondering how many are planning on going to the Intex Expo 12 in Charlotte?
> http://www.intexconstructionexpo.com/
> 
> Be good to catch up with each other.


Hmmm Charlotte uh?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> I got excited for a moment, then I realized that it was in the US. Are you heading over Tom? Maybe they should have one in AUS:yes:.



Gazzer and Tom if you fellas are going an Air company will give you a group discount


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Very busy first day at the Intex show. Tom Gill and his super sized very user friendly compound tube, MSBead Mud Head and our Mud Set Bead installation demonstration is drawing huge crowds and really opening people's eyes. 

If I knew how to post pictures from my I phone.....but being 52 years old NOT going to happen. 

Cheers, Joe


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

*Intex Expo*

Not a great photo, I'll try and take a couple of good ones today.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

So how was the show gentlemen? What was new? We all expect a full report.:yes:


----------

